# Tatuaje - how to pronounce?



## Sabolin (Sep 6, 2007)

This is throwing me off quite a bit. I've come up with a few different ways to pronounce *Tatuaje.* Is it:

tat-ow-j-eh
tat-ow-gee
tat-ow-dg
tat-oo-ee
tat-oo-eh
tat-oo-ah
tat-oo-ah-gee
tat-oo-ah-j-eh
tat-oo-ah-dg

or am I completely off and not even close to the real pronunciation?

help!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

ta-too-wah-hey


----------



## Sabolin (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, I wasn't even close. This has been bothering me for like a week!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

:tpd:




as much as it pains me to say hes right.......



:chk:chk:chk

Shawn


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Tat t'way hee


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm with Rack04


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

rack04 said:


> ta-too-wah-hey


:tpd: There it is


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Tat - ew - a - gee

Just kidding.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

rack04 said:


> ta-too-wah-hey


Correct.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Yummmiee


----------



## humboldtflyer (Sep 11, 2007)

rack04 said:


> ta-too-wah-hey


Yeah... This is how Pete says it is pronounced... He also said that you say it fast... :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

humboldtflyer said:


> Yeah... This is how Pete says it is pronounced... He also said that you say it fast... :tu


For those who don't know, Tatuaje is the Spanish word for tattoo.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

'tats'


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

¿Cómo usted lo pronuncia es primo Cabaiguan?

How do you pronounce it's cousin Cabaiguan?

Oh, oh I just remembered... http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion5a/opcion5aeng.html


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats more fun, smoking the cigar or trying to pronouce it? LOL


----------



## jockolarity (Sep 2, 2007)

rack04 said:


> For those who don't know, Tatuaje is the Spanish word for tattoo.


Gee, I was alwasys thinking it was the place were Luke Skywalker was from....


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> ¿Cómo usted lo pronuncia es primo Cabaiguan?
> 
> How do you pronounce it's cousin Cabaiguan?


kah-bei-gWAHN

Cabaiguán is the name of a municipality in the province of Sancti Spíritus, Cuba


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

rack04 said:


> ta-too-wah-hey


close.......but no cigar, so to speak, "ah" not "wah":ss

http://www.tatuajecigars.com/sizes.html

click on the link on their site for the pronunciation


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

jockolarity said:


> Gee, I was alwasys thinking it was the place were Luke Skywalker was from....


I think you're thinking about Tatooine. :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> close.......but no cigar, so to speak, "ah" not "wah":ss
> 
> http://www.tatuajecigars.com/sizes.html
> 
> click on the link on their site for the pronunciation


Yeah but but for the sake of arguement if you listen to it he's clearly saying ta-too-*w*ah-hey.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

tchariya said:


> 'tats'


:tpd: Let's make it easy on ourselves. I have always called them tats. That's pronounced......_tats_:ss


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

opusxox said:


> :tpd: Let's make it easy on ourselves. I have always called them tats. That's pronounced......_tats_:ss


well.......I reserve "tats" for something else......


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Yeah but but for the sake of arguement if you listen to it he's clearly saying ta-too-*w*ah-hey.


okay...potatoe.....potahtoe:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

rack04 said:


> ta-too-wah-hey


That's how I say it. :tu


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I heard many spanish speaking people in Ybor City FL say it 
Ta-TWAH-hey
It sounds like 3 syllables instead of 4
My:2


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

How does one pronounce Cojonu? Coh-hone-u?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

This was brought up before with other cigar pronunciations.

One that wasn't brought up that has me stumped is Por larranaga. Anyone?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

This is a good link to hear the pronunciations, just click the labels:

http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion5a/opcion5aeng.html

Edit: Richard (Tzaddi) posted this earlier in the thread, that's what I get for not reading......


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

rack04 said:


> ta-too-wah-hey


Give that man a cigar.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> This is a good link to hear the pronunciations, just click the labels:
> 
> http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion5a/opcion5aeng.html
> 
> Edit: Richard (Tzaddi) posted this earlier in the thread, that's what I get for not reading......


That's OK, I snuck it in after I posted, before the proverbial edit date stamp. That has saved me many times. :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

tchariya said:


> 'tats'


:tpd:


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> well.......I reserve "tats" for something else......


I thought those were Ta Tas.:dr


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

In spanish a j is the equivalent of our h. Most spanish words get compressed in regular speech. Tatuaje is going to be pronounced Tah-twa-hey, but said so it sounds like it's got 2 syllable. Tah-twahey. That's the best I can try and explain it. Hope it helps,
Adam


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Por Larranaga

Por Lar-a-nya-ga

Cojonu

Ko-ho-new


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> I heard many spanish speaking people in Ybor City FL say it
> Ta-TWAH-hey
> It sounds like 3 syllables instead of 4
> My:2


Remember also that there will be slight differences in how its pronounced even in Spanish depending on where the person speaking it is from or was taught to speak.

I've heard it pronounced both ways...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I thought those were Ta Tas.:dr


Close.
More like "Te tas".

Folks, walk into a Miami Spanish speaking shop and just ask them for Te-Tas.
(Te like in Ted, without the D. Tas like in Task, without the K.)
They will surely know what you are looking for.


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

glking said:


> Yummmiee


:tpd:

Also: 
delicious, tasty, mouthwatering, scrumptious, delectable, luscious


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Sanitariumite said:


> In spanish a j is the equivalent of our h. Most spanish words get compressed in regular speech. Tatuaje is going to be pronounced Tah-twa-hey, but said so it sounds like it's got 2 syllable. Tah-twahey. That's the best I can try and explain it. Hope it helps,
> Adam


I wish I could hear you try to say "twahey" as one syllable. I can't seem to be able to do it.:hn


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

Kind of makes you thankful cigars aren't rolled in Russia doesn't it! Jerry


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

tchariya said:


> 'tats'


:tpd:


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> I wish I could hear you try to say "twahey" as one syllable. I can't seem to be able to do it.:hn


I know how I've heard it, but I can't accurately depict that with words, lol. It's really compressed so it _almost_ sounds like a single syllable. kinda... I give up...:hn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Tat-ewwww-Ah-tah


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

tat tuahey


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My butt is starting to itch.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

This is an awesome thread. I am learning more here than I did in three years of Spanish in high school. CS rocks!

:ss


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Who cares, all I know is they are good smokes!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

it is pronounced here: http://www.tatuajecigars.com/sizes.html

scottie


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

tchariya said:


> 'tats'


Easiest way


----------

